# New to Scroll Sawing, just bought used Excalibur EX-2



## migrant (Mar 13, 2021)

New to this activity. I've searched for information on this model saw, Excalibur EX-2 variable speed, but came up empty. 
Found it on Craigslist, brought it home and installed new 9 tpi blade, made a cut on 3/4" pine. The manual said to tension the blade till it makes a high pitch sound when plucking it. The blade went slack after about 10" cut, so I guess I didn't tension it enough. Also noticed the air purge wasn't working. 
Can't find a parts source, the company has changed hands and only supports the newer models. The air diaphragm pushrod link (rubber hose clamped on both ends) has torn in half, so I'm studying the parts diagram to determine how to disassemble. The case is a one piece casting with access holes on the ends, so it will be interesting taking it apart. Maybe install new bearings while I'm at it. 
To address the loosening of the blade during a cut, should I apply some blue loctite to the adjustment screw's threads? That may provide the right amount of resistance…or maybe it just needs to be tighter before making a cut?
Sorry for the sideways photos, they appear upright on my computer before posting.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Appears to be a very early model… way different design than their current machines. Have you tried contacting Seyco or General International? Seyco worked with Sommerville D&M since 1985 and I believe they still support some of the older machines. Finding OEM parts may be a lost cause, and I find that many times you just have to fab something up yourself. For example, Shoe-goo works great at fixing those cracked rubber bellows ;-)

Sounds like your blade tension is fine, but you just didn't tighten down the blade clamp(s) enough. On my Delta, I need to torque them down pretty snug or they will pop out or slip - so you need to check that. Did the blade actually come out of the clamp, break, stretch, ???

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## migrant (Mar 13, 2021)

Haven't tried to contact them, but thanks for the info. The machine is built like a tank, so should work fine if kept as originally designed and IF I know how to operate it.

It's waiting on the back burner for now, but will pay attention to the blade slippage potential when I get a chance. I got them pretty tight.


----------



## Jim2020 (Jun 26, 2020)

Migrant: Did you work out the blade issue? I've found one like it on a local add, and I'm wondering if I should try to buy it. He wants $200. I have no idea whether that's a good or bad price. First issue is whether I should want it to begin with. How does it work? Do you think I should try to buy it, or should I pass. Thanks. Jim


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

if by air purge you mean blower, get a little aquarium air pump and some hose.


----------



## migrant (Mar 13, 2021)

> Migrant: Did you work out the blade issue? I ve found one like it on a local add, and I m wondering if I should try to buy it. He wants $200. I have no idea whether that s a good or bad price. First issue is whether I should want it to begin with. How does it work? Do you think I should try to buy it, or should I pass. Thanks. Jim
> 
> - Jim2020


Jim, I jumped on the one I bought because of the great reputation of modern Excalibur machines…the price was right, $125…so there wasn't much risk. When I brought it home, I learned there is no support for this older model. It is my first scroll saw and my technique is suspect, and haven't taken the time to develop skills. Sorry, not much help for you.


----------

